# USA Human Rights



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Every one !!

I don't know I am on right platform to ask this question or not but I feel like I must ask may be I got good advice from you people..

*Background:*


I am Pakistani National married with a a girl who is USA green card holder and got EU citizenship as well. our relation in almost now 9 years and we married last year May 2014 in court marriage Pakistan. as this marriage is court marriage and her family was not happy with this marriage. but after marriage my in laws get agree that they gonna arrange a marriage ceremony and then they will do it properly so every one can involve. so I send my wife back to USA but after this its up to 10 months now they just trying to make me fool and they don't even want to send her back. as we already marriage and she want to come here and live with me but her parents are not allowing her she is very upset. she can't go out side with out her family. 

my question is that which plat form is best to raise this issue and I can get my wife back.

I talk to USA embassy in Pakistan Karachi, and they very miss behaved with me and insult me when I share this issue with them and they said that I am not allowed to ask here and I have wasted there time and that was really very awkward moment for me that I can't raise my issue in front of USA embassy.

If any one advice me regarding this issue that would be very help full for me.



Please have a look on my request and give me some guidelines.

regards

fasi


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand the issue. If your wife wishes to rejoin you in a particular place, she will, provided she legally can. If she doesn't, she won't. It's her decision to make -- and re-make every day, for that matter. Of course you can and should offer financial support (for example, buy her a plane ticket) and immigration help (for example, your sponsorship of her visa, as applicable). Love, affection, and respect certainly wouldn't hurt either.

Her family may have _influence_ over her decision, even considerable influence, but she's an adult (I assume) with free will. I assume they're not holding her in a dungeon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What does your wife want to do?

Jo xxx


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

If your wife is over 18 she is free in the US to do and go where she wants 
her parent cannot stop her 

The US consulate of course cannot help you ... you wife is American ..she has free will 
something she cannot have in Pakistan 

there is no platform to help you its a private matter 
and pergaps its she that does not wish to be a chattel


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> If your wife is over 18 she is free in the US to do and go where she wants
> her parent cannot stop her
> 
> The US consulate of course cannot help you ... you wife is American ..she has free will
> ...


Hi Davis

thanks for your reply. actually she wanted to join me as we did court marriage so her family was not agree before but we did with our own court marriage then her family agreed on one thing that I she came back USA then they will arrange marriage ceremony and send he back. but this was a trick to get back her home usa. now she is very tensed and she don't allowed to go out side with out her family. I know she have rights but the problem is that her family is stopping to use her rights. she wants to live with me. and thats why I am raising the issue but I am not getting any direction how to do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Davis
> 
> thanks for your reply. actually she wanted to join me as we did court marriage so her family was not agree before but we did with our own court marriage then her family agreed on one thing that I she came back USA then they will arrange marriage ceremony and send he back. but this was a trick to get back her home usa. now she is very tensed and she don't allowed to go out side with out her family. I know she have rights but the problem is that her family is stopping to use her rights. she wants to live with me. and thats why I am raising the issue but I am not getting any direction how to do.


If she really is being held against her will by her parents, then the police should be involved. However, how do you know for sure???? Do you speak to her?

Jo xxx


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> What does your wife want to do?
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jojo thanks for your asking,

she wants to live with me. we did court marriage against her family because her family was not giving her right to do marriage with me. that's why we did our own and she came Pakistan. but after that her parents realize that we did marriage and in relatives its break down there respect so they made a trick and told her that if she came back to USA then they will arrange a marriage ceremony and send her back. we admitted this advise and thought they are parents and they are not lying but after that they stop her and its now 10 months she want to come we talk every day . but her family not allowing her to come back. even she can't move out side with out her parents. as they think may be she go again and join with me. so that's the problem how to resolve and where to raise this issue.

I hope you understand ..


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> If she really is being held against her will by her parents, then the police should be involved. However, how do you know for sure???? Do you speak to her?
> 
> Jo xxx


yes we are in contact every day even she just talk to me 2 hours before and she is very upset. I told her that her parents not allowing her to come back then after 1 week I will involved police in this matter.

I respect her parents feelings but I guess her parents are not respecting her daughters feelings.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> yes we are in contact every day even she just talk to me 2 hours before and she is very upset. I told her that her parents not allowing her to come back then after 1 week I will involved police in this matter.
> 
> I respect her parents feelings but I guess her parents are not respecting her daughters feelings.


She needs to involve the police if she is being held captive, as she is the one who has the alleged problem, not you since you're not in the country 

Jo xxx


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm not sure I understand the issue. If your wife wishes to rejoin you in a particular place, she will, provided she legally can. If she doesn't, she won't. It's her decision to make -- and re-make every day, for that matter. Of course you can and should offer financial support (for example, buy her a plane ticket) and immigration help (for example, your sponsorship of her visa, as applicable). Love, affection, and respect certainly wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Her family may have _influence_ over her decision, even considerable influence, but she's an adult (I assume) with free will. I assume they're not holding her in a dungeon.


Hi BBC

i am really sorry if you not understand my issue as my english is not that good.

she is my wife and her parents are holding her at home and she is very tensed now what to do. as she have not free rights to move from her home thats the main problem as her family think that may be she go back to Pakistan and join me. as she wants to.


you can see other message I replied to jojo and davis hope this will help more.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fasi25 said:


> Hi jojo thanks for your asking,
> 
> she wants to live with me. we did court marriage against her family because her family was not giving her right to do marriage with me. that's why we did our own and she came Pakistan. but after that her parents realize that we did marriage and in relatives its break down there respect so they made a trick and told her that if she came back to USA then they will arrange a marriage ceremony and send her back. we admitted this advise and thought they are parents and they are not lying but after that they stop her and its now 10 months she want to come we talk every day . but her family not allowing her to come back. even she can't move out side with out her parents. as they think may be she go again and join with me. so that's the problem how to resolve and where to raise this issue.
> 
> I hope you understand ..


as has already been said - if she wants to leave she can - if they stop her then _she _can call the police

she's an adult with free will - she doesn't need you to do it for her


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> She needs to involve the police if she is being held captive, as she is the one who has the alleged problem, not you since you're not in the country
> 
> Jo xxx


yea thats right. that's the main problem that she have no rights from her home. well 

thanks for your suggestion as I am also thinking the same thing. as we don't wanted that any thing bad happen but I think if her parents not gonna agree then we have to involve police in this case now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> yea thats right. that's the main problem that she have no rights from her home. well
> 
> thanks for your suggestion as I am also thinking the same thing. as we don't wanted that any thing bad happen but I think if her parents not gonna agree then we have to involve police in this case now.


She has rights in her home unless she has been kidnapped and that is a serious offence. The fact she is able to speak freely with you suggests that she could just as easily have called the police - or even alerted local friends that she is in trouble. 

Its a newsworthy crime in the USA if someone is held hostage or against their will, even by their parents if they are over the age of consent 

Jo xxx


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

how old is your wife and in what State is she living


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> She has rights in her home unless she has been kidnapped and that is a serious offence. The fact she is able to speak freely with you suggests that she could just as easily have called the police - or even alerted local friends that she is in trouble.
> 
> Its a newsworthy crime in the USA if someone is held hostage or against their will, even by their parents if they are over the age of consent
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jojo,

your advise give me more understanding for how to resolve this issue. I will update you after the progress. 

many thanks every one


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> how old is your wife and in what State is she living


She is 24 years old and she lives in Texas, 

and we plan to move In UK on EEA-FP.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

At age 24 she's an adult in every U.S. state.

While we're mentioning unusual possibilities (for example, the crime of kidnapping), it is _theoretically_ possible for an individual to be declared legally incompetent and entrusted to the care of a guardian, such as a parent. A court has to do that. Someone with a very serious mental impairment might end up in that category. In that rare case she could legally be restrained from running off to a foreign country. In certain cases law enforcement has the power to restrict her movement.

Back to reality, though, it sure sounds like she either hasn't decided to depart (for whatever reasons, for example the high emotional and even financial cost of angering a family member) or has decided but hasn't broken the bad news to you yet. In either case, it's her decision.

I was a bit old fashioned and asked my (then future) wife's parents for permission (or "permission") to marry her. At the time it was a bit of a joke, but now, upon reflection, maybe not!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, maybe more importantly, what nationality is your wife? If she holds a green card, she obviously is not a US citizen, which explains why the US Consulate can't really do anything.

I take it that her parents are also green card holders. And that it's primarily a cultural thing that she feels she can not go against their wishes. In the US, as an adult, she has every right to simply leave her parents' house, get on a plane and return to you in Pakistan (as long as she has the appropriate visa and/or passport). If she feels her personal safety is in jeopardy if she does so, she should find a women's shelter in the area and contact them for assistance in getting out of her parents' house where they can't reach her.

Or, since you mentioned your plans to go with her to the UK on an EEA FP, perhaps she has a European nationality. In that event, she could try contacting that Consulate in the US to see if they can help her. It may be easier for her to go on ahead to the UK and then have you join her there (assuming you're the one for whom the FP is needed).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OP's wife is 24, resident in Texas, communicates with him at length on a regular basis. Assuming her family is really restricting her movements - why does she not contact local law enforcement?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I fear that everyone may be missing an important fact here: what is the wife's original nationality/religious and cultural background? The original post says she is a, "USA green card holder and got EU citizenship" but she could easily be of Pakistani or other middle-Eastern descent.

Yes, in the US she is an adult and has the right to do as she pleases, but her parents (and brothers?) may have far more control over her actions than is being assumed in this thread.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

accbgb said:


> I fear that everyone may be missing an important fact here: what is the wife's original nationality/religious and cultural background? The original post says she is a, "USA green card holder and got EU citizenship" but she could easily be of Pakistani or other middle-Eastern descent.
> 
> Yes, in the US she is an adult and has the right to do as she pleases, but her parents (and brothers?) may have far more control over her actions than is being assumed in this thread.


The decision is her's. She apparently left the U.S. and got married. There is more to this story.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> The decision is her's. She apparently left the U.S. and got married. There is more to this story.


Pretty much my thought. Though I'd go to a women's shelter before I'd contact the local law enforcement if the family really is the source of the restrictions on her actions. I know too many law enforcement folks back in the States with real horror stories about "domestic disturbances" and other inter-family issues like this. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, maybe more importantly, what nationality is your wife? If she holds a green card, she obviously is not a US citizen, which explains why the US Consulate can't really do anything.
> 
> I take it that her parents are also green card holders. And that it's primarily a cultural thing that she feels she can not go against their wishes. In the US, as an adult, she has every right to simply leave her parents' house, get on a plane and return to you in Pakistan (as long as she has the appropriate visa and/or passport). If she feels her personal safety is in jeopardy if she does so, she should find a women's shelter in the area and contact them for assistance in getting out of her parents' house where they can't reach her.
> 
> ...


Hello Bev

yes you are right she is green card holder and in May 2015 she is going to apply for citizen ship, her family is also on green card. and I am her husband as we got married in may 2014 without her parents knowledge and after that they agreed on our marriage but they wanted her to come back USA and then they will arrange a marriage ceremony in Pakistan and every thing will goes perfect as in our society court marriage not feel good, and our parents mostly decide where to marry and we did against our family will. but after marriage they get agree. but when my wife went back to America they just trying to not send her back in Pakistan. so she is upset. we both decided to settle in UK.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

accbgb said:


> I fear that everyone may be missing an important fact here: what is the wife's original nationality/religious and cultural background? The original post says she is a, "USA green card holder and got EU citizenship" but she could easily be of Pakistani or other middle-Eastern descent.
> 
> Yes, in the US she is an adult and has the right to do as she pleases, but her parents (and brothers?) may have far more control over her actions than is being assumed in this thread.


Hi accbgb

good point raise from your side I can mention more details here.

She is from Pakistan then she stayed in Itali and got the citizen ship from Itali. she went USA in 2010 and now she is going to apply for her citizen ship in 2015 May. we are in relation since 2006 and spend my 5 years in United kingdom. as the long relation we decided to get married. yes we are Muslim and in Muslim's there is some society and cultural limitations which we have to follow. but there is one major point we did marriage against her family acceptance that's why but after marriage they get agree and said to her that if she come back to USA then they will arrange a marriage ceremony in Pakistan so every one in relatives think that this marriage is happen with family approves. but when she came back to USA its 10 month now they all like yes we going to marry we coming in this month this day its 10 months now and nothing is happened and my wife is very tensed. As we don't want it that we go through police complain but as till now there is no result coming so that's why I came here to ask your good advice which do not damage our relation and her family life in USA.

just a question come in my mind

her citizen ship is on way in may 2015. if she came Pakistan in next month and for citizen ship she go back USA in july, august, or september 2015 is that gonna be effect on the citizen ship process. ? (and how long passport take to arrive at home)


thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

fasi25 said:


> Hi accbgb
> 
> good point raise from your side I can mention more details here.
> 
> ...


She cannot leave the house but fly to Pakistan?

Residence requirements
Continuous Residence and Physical Presence Requirements for Naturalization | USCIS


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

twostep said:


> She cannot leave the house but fly to Pakistan?
> 
> Residence requirements
> Continuous Residence and Physical Presence Requirements for Naturalization | USCIS


yes when she fly her parents do not know about it and she came Pakistan then they get to know we did court marriage which her parents do not like it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

fasi25 said:


> Hi accbgb
> 
> good point raise from your side I can mention more details here.
> 
> ...


Why are you asking questions about IF she flies to Pakistan next month would this affect her naturalisation; and how long would a passport take to arrive at home? (Surely she already has passport since she flew to Pakistan when you originally got married)

You have already said she cannot return to Pakistan because she is kept at home by her parents. So flying to Pakistan next month is totally unrealistic isn't it?

Instead of asking inane questions, why don't you man up and fly to US and confront her/parents/family. At that point if the authorities have to be called in you can do so.

She appears to have had to go through all the anguish of this relationship, so its about time you acted like a husband and join her in the US to sort out this problem.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Why are you asking questions about IF she flies to Pakistan next month would this affect her naturalisation; and how long would a passport take to arrive at home? (Surely she already has passport since she flew to Pakistan when you originally got married)
> 
> You have already said she cannot return to Pakistan because she is kept at home by her parents. So flying to Pakistan next month is totally unrealistic isn't it?
> 
> ...


There seems to be a general lack of empathy and understanding in this thread. 

It's not at all a simple thing for a Pakistani citizen to simply get on a plane and fly to the US. For one thing, visas can take months to acquire, cost a fair amount of money (160US$ in a country where the average monthly salary is just 255US$), and are very likely to be denied outright. Nonimmigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

accbgb said:


> There seems to be a general lack of empathy and understanding in this thread.
> 
> It's not at all a simple thing for a Pakistani citizen to simply get on a plane and fly to the US. For one thing, visas can take months to acquire, cost a fair amount of money (160US$ in a country where the average monthly salary is just 255US$), and are very likely to be denied outright. Nonimmigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States Islamabad, Pakistan


mmmmm..... you think so?

Here we have a guy who has apparently spent 5 years in the UK, so no, don't think he is a poor Pakistani earning a monthly salary of 255 US dollars; has been in a relationship, for 9 years with girl who lives with her parent in the US (she is only 24 now); marries her without her parents permission while she is visiting him in Pakistan (which he knew would be a huge non-no); and is now suprised/horrified that when she returned to the US (really?, why would you return to the US to parents who you know are against the marriage?) she does not/cannot return. Why not stay in Pakistan and get on with married life?

Really obnoxious way he keeps saying "they won't send her back". What is she, a parcel? 

...... and this brings up the question that if she is so dependent on her parents and is not a young woman with her own life, why her parent would have allowed her to go to Pakistan to visit this guy in the first place?

Sceptic that I am ......


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> Why are you asking questions about IF she flies to Pakistan next month would this affect her naturalisation; and how long would a passport take to arrive at home? (Surely she already has passport since she flew to Pakistan when you originally got married)
> 
> You have already said she cannot return to Pakistan because she is kept at home by her parents. So flying to Pakistan next month is totally unrealistic isn't it?
> 
> ...


Hi Crawford,

Thanks for your reply and concerns sorry if you miss understand some thing.

1- first of all her parents know about it that they are in USA if they do every thing harshly and openly they can face the jail. so they didn't said to me that they not gonna send her , they told me that they gonna send her but since 10 months now they just making me fool talking this way so I can pissed off and left her, which i am not gonna do.

2- She flies to Pakistan next month, it means I am going to take strict action now and I told my wife that if her parents not gonna agree then I will or she will complain to the police which make big troubles for them i guess.

3- she got a Green card and her nationality is due in May 2015 so she is going to apply for passport (USA Passport) yes she got Pakistani passport that why she can come Pakistan. her parent actually now again add new thing that they gonna send her after may as her nationality application is due in May 2015. so my question was if I call her in march 2015 and start my relation to live together and if she apply for USA nationality like july or August is that gonna be bad effect on her USA nationality process.

4- If I am going to apply for USA visa I wont get visa easily as it takes long time. and on what basis i have to apply. if you say spouse visa then its gonna take long time and I already waste time on her parents request.

If you have any idea on applying fast visa process for USA would be more easy for me to get the visa and take my wife back from USA.


I hope this will help.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> mmmmm..... you think so?
> 
> Here we have a guy who has apparently spent 5 years in the UK, so no, don't think he is a poor Pakistani earning a monthly salary of 255 US dollars; has been in a relationship, for 9 years with girl who lives with her parent in the US (she is only 24 now); marries her without her parents permission while she is visiting him in Pakistan (which he knew would be a huge non-no); and is now suprised/horrified that when she returned to the US (really?, why would you return to the US to parents who you know are against the marriage?) she does not/cannot return. Why not stay in Pakistan and get on with married life?
> 
> ...


Sorry Crawford for my communications skills,

She came in USA in 2010 basically she is on green card.

she is not a parcel when she came for marriage in Pakistan we plane this trip without her family know. on her last university paper she straight go on airport we already booked a air ticket for Pakistan, as her parents doesn't know about it. when she didn't came home then her parents call her then she replied that she is going Pakistan at that time she was on Newyork airport. we did court marriage against her parents will. but after marriage her parents get agree that they are going arrange a marriage ceremony as in our society court marriage is not good way to spend life. so after her parents confirmation we decided that she go back to home and then we will marriage by family way as we already marriage and she is my wife so they can't do any thing (as what we thought) and her parents just wanted to arrange function so relatives got to know that this marriage is done by both families wish, but the situation is change now, we tried to safe her parents respect but after 10 months we get to know that it was just a trick to get her back USA.

I hope this will help


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

She is an adult. Living in a country where she is a free person able to do as she wishes within the boundaries of American laws. 

If she wants to come to you and start a married life she will. If she does not she wont. 

Highly unlikely she is going anywhere either way until her citizenship is granted or she wont qualify for it. 

Move on with your life.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fasi, the next step is up to your wife. She's an adult, and if she indeed wants to stay in the US until she gets her US citizenship, that's her decision. (You realize, of course, that she's signing up to file US tax returns for the rest of her life, no matter where she lives.)

Once she has her nationality (if that's what she wants), she's perfectly free to fly to Pakistan, or on to London, where you can join her once you get your EEA FP. If she's not willing to defy her parents, that's a personal problem between you and her that you need to work out. But I'm not sure there's much anyone here on the forum can do for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford said:


> What is she, a parcel?


Exactly. Crawford makes a good point, again. She is an adult with her own free will. If she values being with her family more than being with her new husband, for whatever reason(s), *then so be it*. That may be painful, unfortunate, etc., but she's the only one who ought to be deciding.

Or she decides to move to the U.K. Or she says, "To hell with all of you" and moves to...French Guiana. Or Rhode Island. Whatever her decision, it's her decision, at least where she is now and in almost every other country. (Saudi Arabia excepted, perhaps.)

She's not a pet, parcel, or plant. She's an adult woman. I recommend treating her that way, with love, support, and above all respect.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

some background from one of the OPs previous threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...eea-family-permit-appeal-new-application.html

Jo xxx


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> some background from one of the OPs previous threads
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...eea-family-permit-appeal-new-application.html
> 
> Jo xxx


yes jojo

this is applied for EEA-FP by me as me and my wife decided to spend our life in UK thats why.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know much about how the EEA FP works in the UK, but there is something similar here in France. To secure a resident permit for a non-EU spouse, the EU spouse here must first prove that they are established in France. That means a job, or retired or a student, and that the EU spouse has a place for the two of them to live.

It sounds like you may have applied before your wife moved to the UK (since she's apparently still resident in the US while awaiting her citizenship). But the fact remains that she needs to move to the UK (possibly ahead of you) in order to have a case for the EEA permit, or so I suspect.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

fasi25 said:


> yes jojo
> 
> this is applied for EEA-FP by me as me and my wife decided to spend our life in UK thats why.


 Which you cant do without your 'wife'. Looks like the home office may have been right in their assessment.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> Which you cant do without your 'wife'. Looks like the home office may have been right in their assessment.


Well what you can assume I can't stop any one to think any thing. as If you read this whole thread then you can realize that her parents where told me that they are going to send her in the end of Feb 2015. but as I mention before they keep changing their statements. 

for EEA-FP assessment I got all the prove as jrge describe in the other thread. and I already mention over there what was the problem as I didn't submit my pictures with my wife.

Not all the assessment are correct done by UK consulate. 

fasi


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There are too many contradictions in this story. Not to mention that Op apparently has not informed himself about US naturalization requirements or UK requirements for non-EU spouses. 
What does this have to do with human rights in the US?


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> I don't know much about how the EEA FP works in the UK, but there is something similar here in France. To secure a resident permit for a non-EU spouse, the EU spouse here must first prove that they are established in France. That means a job, or retired or a student, and that the EU spouse has a place for the two of them to live.
> 
> It sounds like you may have applied before your wife moved to the UK (since she's apparently still resident in the US while awaiting her citizenship). But the fact remains that she needs to move to the UK (possibly ahead of you) in order to have a case for the EEA permit, or so I suspect.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev

Actually her parents want that she get USA nationality. on that case I already told her that she can go after marriage to get her nationality. as I want her and she want me. 

As for EEA-FP I have all the information, the permit was rejected just because I didn't submit my pictures with the application and my 1 visa was rejected at that time when I was in UK. I will apply again when she came in Pakistan. I spend my 5 years over there in UK and did my masters from UK so I have UK driving license and have work experience with the world class Telecom and Networking Companies so this is not a issue actually.

and one more thing may be some people thinking here that I marriage with my wife just for get nationality or something which is not like that as we are in relation since 9 years now. 

fasi


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> and one more thing may be some people thinking here that I marriage with my wife just for get nationality or something which is not like that as we are in relation since 9 years now.
> 
> fasi


But she's only 24 now!!??? I know little of visas etc, but I'm fairly sure that she has to be settled in the UK for you to both be there and she's in the USA with her parents. 

As for the topic title "USA Human rights" - I dont see any breached??
Jo xxx


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Actually her parents want that she get USA nationality. on that case I already told her that she can go after marriage to get her nationality. as I want her and she want me.
> 
> ...



Sorry but your application was not rejected because of a lack of photos. Your application was rejected because they believe it to be fake. Mainly because despite being married you have never lived as man & wife and she still lives with her parents.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Duplicated this thread over here as its probably more relevant here anyway


----------



## Amanda Chalue (Feb 23, 2015)

She needs to call the police get her a ticket to fly to England. Couldn't she then claim protection when she lands explaining that she is married to a person who has settlement in UK and that she is scared to go back? You will have the police report.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Amanda Chalue said:


> She needs to call the police get her a ticket to fly to England. Couldn't she then claim protection when she lands explaining that she is married to a person who has settlement in UK and that she is scared to go back? You will have the police report.


She's married to someone who lives in Pakistan. She lives in the USA with her parents and her husband wants to move to the UK with her, but she cant or wont go??!

Jo xxx


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

This thread is relevant http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/676722-eea-family-permit-appeal-new-application.html

As said already if she is not being physically restrained she just gets on a plane. That is unless she doesnt want to.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I smell a rat


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Amanda Chalue said:


> She needs to call the police get her a ticket to fly to England. Couldn't she then claim protection when she lands explaining that she is married to a person who has settlement in UK and that she is scared to go back? You will have the police report.


she apparently has an EU passport of some kind, so if that was the case, she'd be better off going to that country

her husband doesn't have settlement in the UK - he was refused

as jojo said - he's in Pakistan, she's in the US - but they want to move to the UK :confused2:

all very messy & confusing


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Why don't they settle in Italy or back in Pakistan?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hertsfem said:


> Why don't they settle in Italy or back in Pakistan?


Apparently the girls parents wont allow her to leave the USA??!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

jojo said:


> Apparently the girls parents wont allow her to leave the USA??!
> 
> Jo xxx


How odd


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems only the original poster wants to settle in the UK. His 'wife' sems to have no desire to go to either him or the UK. She is after all living in the USA not the middle east, where she can up and leave any time she wants to, if she wanted to.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hertsfem said:


> How odd


Not odd at all, I know Pakistani women who are not allowed to leave the house on their own, let alone the country.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ALKB said:


> Not odd at all, I know Pakistani women who are not allowed to leave the house on their own, let alone the country.


I've heard that too - but this one seems to have managed have a relationship from the age of 15, to go to another country and get married, return to the US to continue her studies Off to college/uni everyday???) and continue with unlimited contact with her husband


Jo xxx


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Actually her parents want that she get USA nationality. on that case I already told her that she can go after marriage to get her nationality. as I want her and she want me.
> 
> ...


Is this a case of 

"If you try to leave the house without a family chaperone we will do you bodily harm"

or

"We don't agree with your marriage so we won't buy you a ticket, won't drive you to the airport, won't kit you out with dresses for the wedding functions and presents for the in-laws and won't attend your Mehndi/Barat/Valima"?

If this is a cultural issue of the parents saying "we forbid you to go" and your wife saying "ok, then I won't", then I am afraid no authorities of the USA or the UK or Italy can help you. She will have to "woman up" and do the same thing she did when she went to Pakistan to get married. 

As for the EEA family permit, it is issued to "accompany your EU spouse" (she would have to be in Pakistan and travel with you to the UK) or to "join your EU spouse" (she would have to be in the UK before you arrive).


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

jojo said:


> I've heard that too - but this one seems to have managed have a relationship from the age of 15, to go to another country and get married, return to the US to continue her studies and continue with unlimited contact with her husband
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I suspect that it took quite a bit of courage to go to Pakistan on her own, probably hoping that her family would be okay with the marriage once she confronts them with the facts after the deed is done.

Parents probably not very smartphone-savvy? 

Anyhow, if she wants to leave, she should be able to either call a taxi or the police.

It does sound a bit staged and I don't blame the ECO for finding things not convincing.


----------



## Amanda Chalue (Feb 23, 2015)

Just read all this in detail its a crazy situation the UKVI are strict enough with normal situations you need to had to where she is an EU national of first. They will defo smell a rat with all this


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Amanda Chalue said:


> Just read all this in detail its a crazy situation the UKVI are strict enough with normal situations you need to had to where she is an EU national of first. They will defo smell a rat with all this



the fact that the EU citizen isnt in the UK awaiting US citizenship doesnt help them to be able to live together in the UK and theres certainly no reason to grant her spouse entry

Jo xxx


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Thought I was going little mad not being able to find my posts ..... but realised the OP has posted the same post on both US and UK forums.!!

Think they have given up responding on the US one .........


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Thought I was going little mad not being able to find my posts ..... but realised the OP has posted the same post on both US and UK forums.!!
> 
> Think they have given up responding on the US one .........


Actually, one of the moderators duplicated the post.


----------

